# How about a Foal Watch? Bay Colt 1:50AM May 4th



## Epona142

Ahhh, my beloved goat pals. I haven't been posting as much as usual lately, but I'm still here, at least twice a day, reading up on the adventures of "my" forum.

I wanted to share Apple's progress. The horse forum I frequent has a foal watch board but honestly, I am not interested in doing it there. Long story really. Plus I'd rather share with you guys!

So here's the story.

In December, I bought a Missouri Fox Trotter mare to be my trail horse. Very exciting, always wanted a gaited mare.

Well a few weeks ago, I got suspicious. Apple (registered name Foxy's Prissy Princess, GAG!) was getting REALLY round!!

And then she started to bag up. :shocked:

So I got in touch with her previous owner, Jill. Turns out, Apple was bred to her Missouri Fox Trotter stallion along with the rest of the mares. The vet came out and palpated at two months, and declared Apple as "open." So Apple was put up for sale.

SURPRISE! LOL.

I'm pretty excited. I've assisted mares before, but never had a foal of my own. I had planned on adopting a mustang weanling this summer, but looks like I'll have my very own foal to raise and train instead.

I'm just glad she isn't a maiden (a First Freshener). She's foaled before thankfully.

So without further adieu:

The sire:










Pride's Bronze Thunder. Picture used with permission, courtesy of Jill of Texas Trotters.

And Apple, some progression pictures:

March 16th:





































March 19th:



















March 22nd:



















March 24th:




























March 25th:










Sorry for the amount of pics..I've gone a little crazy.


----------



## liz

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

Baby horsies are as exciting to wait for as baby goaties :wink:

Both are beautiful and I'm sure that foal will be just as gorgeous! I bet you cannot wait to see that baby!

I know about surprise foals...my sister has a "rescued" TB mare that she got in October of 2009....around mid February we were told that she may be pregnant but you really couldn't tell by her condition as she was so dang boney!
Mid March of 2010 we noticed a bump protruding on her right side and her belly looked lopsided, it was then that my sis and mom started watching her udder...With the help of good hay and feed from October to March, her boniness wasn;t as noticeable and she surprised us with a colt on April 20, 2010... we later found out that the sire was a quarter/halflinger stallion. Anyhow, "Tiggs Just Dandy" Dandy for short has turned out to be a very nice looking yearling.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

I'm slightly afraid that by the end of this, I'll have no hair left! Mares are sooo much harder than goats. Hopefully Apple gives me no trouble.

She's bagging up well, but has some ways to go. No milk yet, just the yellow fluid that comes before it.

I am praying for a bay colt. According to the color calculator, I have over a 50% chance of bay, followed by sorrel, and then a slight chance of a black foal.

Let's go Apple, I want a baby that looks like daddy!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

awwww how exciting!!!! She's a gorgeous mare bred to a beautiful stallion! Any idea what her due date is? I remember years ago when I worked with TB mares, there was a mare that was with the barren mares <vet said she was empty>. So when breeding time came, they couldn't figure out why she wasn't showing to the teaser. 
They thought something might be wrong, so they called the vet in to palp her.....guess what? She was taken to the foaling barn and foaled not too long later, like within a few weeks! She was just so slim though, nobody would have guessed she was preggo, and she had a HUGE colt...still don't know how she was hiding him! 
Anyway...these mistakes are made ALL the time....looks like the old owner lucked out on your mare! Can't wait to see that baby!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*



liz said:


> Baby horsies are as exciting to wait for as baby goaties :wink:
> 
> Both are beautiful and I'm sure that foal will be just as gorgeous! I bet you cannot wait to see that baby!
> 
> I know about surprise foals...my sister has a "rescued" TB mare that she got in October of 2009....around mid February we were told that she may be pregnant but you really couldn't tell by her condition as she was so dang boney!
> Mid March of 2010 we noticed a bump protruding on her right side and her belly looked lopsided, it was then that my sis and mom started watching her udder...With the help of good hay and feed from October to March, her boniness wasn;t as noticeable and she surprised us with a colt on April 20, 2010... we later found out that the sire was a quarter/halflinger stallion. Anyhow, "Tiggs Just Dandy" Dandy for short has turned out to be a very nice looking yearling.


So glad the mare was nursed back and delivered a nice colt! Any idea what the mare's registered name is? I'm such a nerd at looking up pedigrees....hehe!!!!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

She should be due between 1 and 4 weeks from now. The exact date of covering was not made note of, or saved, at least as far as the previous owner has told me.

She's terribly mad at her vet, the vet told her Apple would "never get pregnant." She said she was going to fire him. LOL.

I personally think Apple hasn't got the best confirmation, but I do believe part of it is an unbalance to her hooves we are working hard on. And she gaits really well when you set her just right.

And the stud is a huge improvement over her and an amazing trail horse. This will be one of his last foals, he was gelded after this last breeding season. So as far as I know it's just Apple and one other mare belonging to the previous owner. Another mare foaled recently, a beautiful little bay colt.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

Oh I nearly forgot about this. A video of Apple's foal moving, pretty cool. Turn your volume down, the wind was LOUD!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

awwww that is too cute


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

I was positively gleeful...can you tell. LOL


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

That little brat is wild in there LOL

Thats super cool! I CANT wait to see what she gives you


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

She's very unhappy tonight. I was checking on Bunny and she came out from the pasture to stand next to me and make ugly faces. Nice full bag but still no milk. Baby was rolling all around again and kicking, poor Apple!


----------



## tracyqh

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

She may bag up for a while, but watch for "waxing". Little droplets will form on the ends of her teats. Once she is waxed up, you have anywhere within 24 hrs. generally. Some mares will linger and even drip milk. Good luck!!!


----------



## RPC

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

Congrats you must be so excited I have never seen a horse be born. I bet its so cute. Good luck and I hope it goes super easy and soon.


----------



## kelebek

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

i remember being on foal watch with my Tovero - and not having a due date - it was CRAZY! - but everything went great - even though I missed it! Checked on her at 11 - at 4 am she came prancing over with her touble blue eyed medicine hat tovero paint colt!!

Good Luck!!

Is the lady going to give you papers to register the foal?


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

Very pretty horses! I miss having new foals around. 

One thing you can do is when she looks real close, squeeze a little milk out...if it is clear, she has awhile to go, if it's white then she should be within 24 hours of foaling.

Good luck...keep us posted!


----------



## firelight27

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

Congrats! Gorgeous daddy! I would hope for a copy of him too, but then I'm partial to that shade of bay. As Tracy mentioned, they generally wax BUT I have seen plenty that do not. Just like the goats, they don't always follow the rules. Wouldn't it be SO much easier if they had ligs we could feel?! Lol. I agree that mares are much more difficult. And you have to wait an entire year! What really stinks about horses is that, even if you know their due date, they rarely go exactly at 11 months (what people will tell you is average.) Most vets will tell you that a mare's average due date generally spans an entire month as a time frame, and can go earlier or later than that month. In goats you usually only have to watch a week before their due date and maybe a few days after if they go over-due.

I bought "Blessed Are the Broodmares" in preparation for mine. Such a wonderful book by a great vet. But as she notes, horses can be scary because the birth is "explosive" and you have a very small margin for error. Goats and cows, etc. can wait a few hours with no progress and you can still end up with live kids. Horses go thirty minutes past the water breaking and you have a very good chance of a dead baby. Not to mention that you can break you arm if you have to stick it up in the mare during contractions. I just called my vet and asked him how mad he would be if I woke him up at 3 in the morning, gave him the potential due dates and he is game. If I have any issues HE is coming to handle it! Lol. At least vets care and know about horses, where as generally with goats you are on your own (at least here.)


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

Thanks everyone!

So far her bag color is still clearish amber. When it turns opaque I'll be keeping a much closer eye on her. Hoping to borrow some panels so I can keep her close to the house at night.

The previous owner and I are going to try to get the paperwork handled so the foal can be registered. It would be a great disservice to the baby to NOT register him/her, especially in these times. I plan on keeping him/her but you never know.

Apple gobbled her breakfast down and is stuffing herself with hay now. Filthy thing is covered in mud and it's much too cold today for a bath. I'll try to brush it off later. No real change to bag or vulva, but I'll keep ya'll updated!

/hugs to my goatie friends


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

No changes that I saw today, but Bunny kidded. It's in the Birth Announcements.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*





































As you can see, no real change! I wonder when she shall pop...


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

I think she's got a ways to go...probably at least a couple weeks. She's looking really good though!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

I'll have to have my hubby look at the pics see what he thinks, but I'm with Kylee I think she might have a couple of weeks left. Been a while since I've been around a foaling mare though  My husband foals mares for a living, of course he has a lot less to foal this year - last 2 years he foaled well over 30 each year!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

Yup I agree completely with you guys. Going to be a couple weeks I think. She was down and sleeping tonight, which I was glad to see, but got up when I was checking to make sure Bunny didn't manage to lose her babies somewhere. It IS Bunny after all...

I'm hoping to set up a webcam on her when the time gets closer.


----------



## Itchysmom

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

Hey girl, long time no see...on my side that is. I have had computer problems.

That is one nice stallion! She should throw a very nice foal for you!

I have a pregnant goat and not ever having gone through goat kidding, I am more nervous than when Itchy was pregnant. Altho, I admit I was a wreck during that!

If you are used to goats, horses to me are easier (except when they are yours of course) At least you can see her udder for changes alot easier. If she has foaled before, don't be surprised if as soon as you turn your back she foals. I was lucky with Itchy as she foaled at 1pm. Most mares foal at night when it is quiet. But, as soon as you get up to go get a drink or visit the ladies room...out pops the foal! Has happened that way to a friend of mine several times!

I assume that since she was sold as open that you don't have to pay the stud fee. Regestering the foal is a good thing and I am glad the previous owner is working with you on that.

{{{{HFV}}}}}}


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

No new pictures today, but I HAVE set up a camera.

It will be online and running from 2-3am until 1-2pm every night/morning most nights, especially as she gets closer. If you're on my FB, I'll be posting when the cam gets turned on and off on there, but if you just want to pop in during those times to see if its on:

http://www.livestream.com/knsfarm



Still think we have a week or two to go though!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

Not much difference today.


----------



## iddybit acres

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

She's so pretty  I can't wait to see the baby!!


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

She's looking good...and oh my gosh...that little piglet in the back!...so cute! Lol.


----------



## Bellafire Farm

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

hee hee hee.... 
"How much is that little piggy in the window?" Do you see him??? TOO CUTE!!

LOVE FOAL WATCH by the way! 

Had to repost this pic...didn't want you to think I was calling the pretty momma a 'piggy'... :wink:


----------



## Kfin

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

That's so exciting ? i love foals our last foal crop was 2008 and I miss them. I kept foaling journals on all my mares it started just for me so I could study the changes made and better predict future foalings but now I get emails from ppl who read them all over the world it's reaaly funny but cool feel free to check it out if you like I still go back and read them just to relive the excitement of it all. My site is www.yellowhouseranch.com click on foaling. We only have two geldings now horse markets just not what it was ?.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

Hahaha! That's Bacon. I know, original right? My friend insisted on naming him. He thinks he's a dog, which is okay I guess. I bottle fed him and he lived inside while he was tiny, and lives outside and has a dog house now.




























I'm going to go peek at your site now Kfin, thanks!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? MFT - Apple - DUW*

Bag was quite full for the evening feeding. I got a good squirt out of it for the first time. Still yellow, but now its a darker yellow. Not sticky yet, and salty. Ewww...

Felt the foal move a bit, but I think it's getting cramped in there and can't move as much as before. Apple is shedding out really nice finally, and getting used to being brought in at night. We're expecting rain in the morning so I pulled the camera until the bad weather passes. I think we have a week or two to go anyways.


----------



## Itchysmom

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Bacon is too cute!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Thanks! He's so funny to watch. I think he believes he is a dog.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*




























Still a ways to go.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Some quick nighttime pictures.


----------



## tracyqh

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

No Wax yet. you have time. When you see something like this, then you know it's close.


----------



## mrs. lam

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

I can't wait to see the foal. A friend bought a welch pony for her youngest son at the Dec. auction. Didn't know she was preggo. They had a cute little colt last month. When they found out she was pregnant, they had her checked and told they had at least 4-5 months. Walked out to feed and there he stood looking at them like what are you?

At least you know what and who the daddy is. The joke at the barn is to look at Storm and ask him, "Who's your daddy?" :greengrin:

Gina


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Yuppers, I'm very excited for wax. I won't be sleeping the night/day she waxes and will have the cam running on her 24/7.

Her bag is still quite full this afternoon, usually it goes down quite a bit. Progress.

mrs. lam: That sounds hilarious!


----------



## kelebek

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

my mare never had that before she foaled. I checked her at almost midnight and when I went out for check at 4:30 am she came across the acreage with a colt ;-)


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Your mare was made of evil then...LOL jk.

Some indeed don't wax...I sure hope Apple does, could make things a lot easier!


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Congrats to you and Ms. Apple!

Looks like a great pairing!

I bought a racking mare a few years ago out of 2 speed WGC's who foaled a nice but breeding stock SSH filly. Two for one deal! The filly turned out to have the best gait my trainer in KY ever rode in 30 years. We also had a surprise breeding, so a 3 for 1 deal! This mare had been sold for throwing a solid filly...well.....my *free* gelding born the following year is NOT solid. The breeder was SO mad, he was the nicest colt that year and would've been retained.

I'd say you have a few weeks to go. Enjoy your baby! The ones you assist with are like puppy dogs, (albeit in my case nearly 17 hands worth of puppy/horse love)!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Thanks!

Tonight's pictures.

April 7th:



















Pretty full for evening ninnies. We're making progress.


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

I'm coming into this late but WOW! :shocked: What a nice surprise and what an absolutely gorgeous stallion! hlala: I was on both sides of the surprises. I sold an apendix quarter horse who was just massive and a month later she dropped a colt. :hair: He was gorgeous and they (close friends) name him Sir Prize. Our mare had spent her whole life in a field with a stallion who was supposed to be sterile (guess not). 
Then we bought a rescue thoroughbred. The owner had just abandoned a whole field of previous race horses and they were half starved. We were shocked when she developed a large stomach and the had a nice colt four months after we bought her. 
ray: for a gorgeous dark bay that looks just like his sire.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Early morning April 8th:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Shes looking so nice!

I love these pics!


----------



## WarPony

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

I love the stallion. If you are going to have a surprise baby finding out the sire looks like THAT is a huge bonus!


----------



## Robynlynn

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

I love this post! I was forced to sell my horses and miss them very much......
I can't wait to see what Apple has! Thanks for sharing this with all of us! :wave:


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Glad you guys are enjoying!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Wow! Afternoon ninnies (April8th) We're getting there!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

GEEEEZE!!!! lol


----------



## liz

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Awww...baby horsie coming SOON!!!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Maybe another week...maybe! Just depends on how fast she bags up. Hopefully she waxes for me.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Apple's ninnies (sorry I like that word) are still that filled out this evening, so I think now we will start to see progression.

Fluid is still the same.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Not much change this morning, still fuller than before, but some ways to go yet. She was really pissy today, not wanting her fly spray, but ate her feed like usual.


----------



## liz

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

:slapfloor: I like "ninnies" too...my mom says "noonies"

From what I've heard, mares can be extremely secretive about the "when" even when all the signs are there.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

That they are! Although I've known a couple mares who flat out DEMANDED we be nearby. Weirdos..

Hopefully she gives me enough signs that I can run the cam on her constantly, so I can keep an eye on things without disturbing her.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Evening Feeding, April 9th:










I swear she sucked it up when I grabbed her tail..










Udder from behind:










She's staying much fuller into the evenings now, so we're making progress.


----------



## liz

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Definate progress!!!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Not much change for the afternoon feeding, but last night she was sweating lightly and standing with her head in the corner. When I went to give her a carrot and check her, baby practically jumped out the side at me. OUCH!

Course then I knew if baby could still squirm like that, we wouldn't be having a foal just yet! 

We're supposed to get some rain tonight, I sure hope so, fires are becoming more common in the area with this drought...


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

April 11th:


----------



## liz

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

I can see a difference in her ninnies today compared to the pic before, and the pic from behind is showing fuller too. I hope she gives you enough sign that she's ready and you can be there when her baby comes.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*



Slowly but surely we're getting there!

Baby was active, I could see/feel it bouncing around. Silly thing.


----------



## jglfainters

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Excited to see the progress. Missed the last few days while I was sick (yes too sick for even the computer!!). I really enjoyed my last foaling when I still had horses, so I'm excited for your girl. I took tons of pictures too so I keep looking at them and comparing when you post new ones


----------



## lesserweevil

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

ooh i like this thread! how exciting! And I gotta admit, I've never seen a horse's "udder" before and - forgive me but - SO WEIIIIIRD!!!!



LW


----------



## TheMixedBag

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Well, looks like I get to add one more mare to the list of...10? 15? that I'm watching already.


----------



## lesserweevil

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

@TheMixedBag, can you PM me with where you are watching the other ones? I'm all interested now, from this thread 

LW


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

*whispers* I bet she's on MareStare. That place rocks!

Their udders ARE weird! It goes up and down, and goats of course don't really do that. So it's interesting to watch.


----------



## TheMixedBag

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Nope, they're not on Marestare, though they were the year before (they didn't breed last year). They all belong to a friend of mine, the person I bought my Saanens from. She's got one mare acting like she's going to go today, a pretty little chestnut Trakehner mare, and she's already got 4 foals on the ground, one from an oopsie breeding, a dark bay TB/QH filly that I'd LOVE to have, and 2 QH/Trakehner foals, both chestnuts.

I actually had to milk one of their mares...she was a maiden and had NO clue that her filly was supposed to be behind her, and not right in front of her nose 24/7. Let me tell you, milk a mare once and no goat will ever be difficult again.

I'm not gonna hijack the thread, but this is the mare that's going to go anytime. She never waxed, and is currently soaking her legs with milk every time she moves.
http://horseofcorff.com/vienna.htm

From looking at your mare (and I am waay off from being an expert), I'd say you've probably got a good 3-4 weeks to go. She's still got a bit to fill out on the sides, though it shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Thanks for the link, love it!

Midnight April 13th:










Bag fluid is still yellow but JUST starting to grow opaque. I didn't taste because my hand was filthy at the time. Ewww.

Could be weeks or not, just depends on Miss Apple! I hope she doesn't make me wait that long LOL.


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Wow...that udder looks tight. I had a mare that looked like this last spring and her udder looked almost the same as that for about a week and then she foaled. I think she's getting close.


----------



## TheMixedBag

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Oh yeah, she looks much fuller, but according to the woman who owns the site I linked to, it's still edematous, which apparently means "not for a while".

All in all, with what she said, I'd give her another month or so before you see a foal, though they can go pretty early. She had a mare foal 3 weeks early this year, so just keep an eye on her for now.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Bag is smaller tonight, but I've started taking her on short walks for exercise. Ribs are starting to show from the belly weight. She's also starting to get nice and shiny, woo.




























Pictures kind of suck, didn't get out until late.


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

How exciting!!!! Can't wait to see what you have!!!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Hubby comes in the room and says:

"Have you seen Apple?"

Me: "Huh? She's in the airlock."

"She's laying down."

So I dump my computer on the desk and run to the backdoor to peek out at her. She squirming on the ground! OMG! Is she foaling? Colicing??

:shocked:

She makes a funny noise, gets up, farts, and starts eating hay.

:doh:


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Apple is acting very odd tonight. Udder isn't as large as it was, but VERY firm. It needs to fill more. She's looking a little "open" in her vulva too, and the inside is starting to darken. I don't think it will be tonight but I don't think it will be long, unless she plays tricks on me. She ate her dinner, hay, and some carrots and looked for more. Pig.


----------



## Kfin

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

TheMixedBag I know your friends, I purchased my Perlino colt from them. He was out of their Cremello mare. Here he is at the last show I showed him in:

















I had to sell him since we decided we did not want a stallion and got out of raising horses, but he was one of my best horses ever.

Also I bred my mare to their Cremello Stallion Phantom when they had him and got this nice little filly:









How cool is that


----------



## TheMixedBag

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

He was a good looker, and so was his mother. I got to halter break that boy's half brother. I don't think they have his picture anywhere, though. Nice sooty buckskin colt.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

What stunning youngsters!!! Thank you for sharing.

Apple's belly is starting to "V" if you notice, her belly is dropping and coming to a point at the bottom. A good sign. I wonder if she'll "boat bottom" where the belly becomes flat like the bottom of a boat right before foaling.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

I think foal moved a bit, and she's decided to hold onto it a bit more. :crazy:





































Please forgive how filthy she is, the little pig. I gave her a brushdown after the pictures.


----------



## firelight27

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

She is waiting until you are so tired and stressed from watching her that you'll surely miss it. Lol. I'm starting to freak out over mine. It'll be my first foal, maiden mare. She is day 296 and is building an udder and dropping. I think she'll be more towards the low end on days, hoping she'll go at least to 320. Goats are so much easier!


----------



## TheMixedBag

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

The "V" shape is good, Vienna in the link had it for 2 days before she foaled, but then, every horse is different. Apple looks dropped a lot more in the tailhead area, but her udder still should be a bit fuller. It looks like her due date is late April, though, so it won't be much longer.

And just for references, this is the dam to that cremello stallion and the sire to the palomino filly
http://horseofcorff.com/dudes_miss_jeanie.htm
http://horseofcorff.com/cl_lord_phantom.htm


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Sorry!! My camera died on me right before our walk, so this is all I got.










She was VERY unhappy and gave me nasty looks during out walk. Brat. She sucked up her udder as my punishment too. Liquid is a dark dark yellow now.

My friend's mare has foaled and won the great "Match Race" so come on Apple!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

As promised, late night/early morning pictures. They suck though. Lol.




























Udder is very firm. She crunches up her vulva when I lift her tail, the moose. Doesn't appear to be V'ed anymore, she is carrying foal up pretty high today.


----------



## TheMixedBag

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

I'd vetwrap her tail now, it can stay on for quite some time and she won't have a chance to suck anything up before you get a picture.

Otherwise, she looks roughly the same, though the vulva does look looser all around. Give her at least another couple weeks, then tell her you're heading out.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Not much change today at all.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

I was talking with my husband late last night since he was off work, and asked him about foaling.

He works with thoroughbred mares - and has foaled no less than 200 mares so far since he learned how to foal. He was telling me the sure sign that a mare is about to drop a foal is the fact they will become quite restless - walking-walking-walking, and they will poop like a nervous horse - getting their system cleaned out. So....he told me to tell you...lots of walking -pacing fence or stall walking....lots of poop.....keep an eye out


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Yup yup. I have handled and been with several pregnant mares before and during foaling, this is just the first that I've owned myself.

Her poor udder is so firm tonight, and she's grouchy. That baby must be squirming around!


----------



## sealawyer

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Jeeze! That horse ain't kidded yet? I'll bet one of the goats whispered the DCOH in her ear!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

FRED! How dare you say such things....Don't make me drive over there and strangle you.


----------



## sealawyer

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

OLO! You don't drive so why should I worry!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Come on apple! I wanna meet my Grand Foal LOL

FRED! BE NICE!! lol


----------



## sealawyer

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Hush up yourself! You need a good pokin'!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

I'll get a goat to drive.

:goattruck:

See???


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Apple is very restless tonight. Alternates between picking at her hay and shifting her weight. Lots of tail lifting. Was down sleeping earlier. Her bag is very tight, fluid is NO LONGER the dark yellow...now a cloudy-clear color and just this side of bland. Vulva is looser. Hrrmmm....


----------



## Gumtree

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

busy night for you tonight anyway


----------



## lesserweevil

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

FOOOOAAAALLLL! 

i want to see this baby... poke it out of her! 

LW


----------



## lesserweevil

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

oh and - are you hoping for a colt or a filly?


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

You know, at this point, I don't give a crap WHAT she has...she just needs to have it!!!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

She was bred between May 18-21 last year. Therefore we're going to go with Apr 28, 2011 as her 342nd day, how's that sound everyone?


----------



## kelebek

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

If she doesn't watch it - my goats will have their kids before her - LOL!


----------



## Gumtree

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*



kelebek said:


> If she doesn't watch it - my goats will have their kids before her - LOL!


not now you've said that :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

She looks really good...in good weight and shiny. I hope she foals soon for ya.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

LOL I wonder if... when there are mares and goats communicating..if they come up with their own unique code of honor? Oh goodness...you might be in trouble...haha!!!

Sure can't wait to see what she has! Make sure you have your camera ready!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Fred thinks the goats told her the Doe's Code of Honor. I told him I'd STRANGLE him if he said that again. LOL

Camera is going on tonight, she is barely picking at her hay, which is unusual for her.

Thanks KW! I'm so glad to see winter coats shed out and nice shiny hair underneath.


----------



## sealawyer

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

HEY APPLE!
DOE'S CODE OF HONOR
The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is
ultimately the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before its
time. (Its time being determined by the following factors):
1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved.
Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry and desperate for
clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.
2- "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out.
Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean the
time is getting close.
3- For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, kidding
must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use an audio
monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things
interesting.
4- If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. She'll be fine while
we're away for the weekend," Wait until they load the car, then begin
pushing!
5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of
someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting
close.
6- When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait at least three
more days.
7 - You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are
mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food
around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and nesting, are always
good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the
adrenaline pumping in those who wait.
8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all
of your barn mates, think about your friend who had to wear that silly
costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH,
they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the
dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this
time.
9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to
have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so
generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're
waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go
out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who
wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!
10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time
someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love you as
the extra goodies fall their way too.
11. The Debbie Amendment: If you are locked in a pen then every effort must be made to escape your confinement. Once escape has been achieved then you MUST have your kids as far from the barn or confining space as possible. Capture and re-confinement must be avoided at all costs up to and including causing any pursuers to slip and fall in mud and/or pellets!
Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special
goats are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful doeling to
carry on the Doe Code of Honor for the next generation of those who wait!


----------



## Gumtree

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

but she's a mare....or so I hope....


----------



## sealawyer

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Yes, but she is uder the influence of some crazy goats, so.......
She is driving Special K krazy!!!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

I'm tempted to come murder you Fred....


----------



## sealawyer

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

It is going to happen when God wants it to. No amount of anticipation is going to make it happen when YOU want it to. Go out and give Apple a treat, come back inside and make yourself a sleepy time tea and go to bed AND SLEEP. I n the morning you may have a blessing from the Lord....or not. Thy will be done.....
Relax and just let it happen.


----------



## Gumtree

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*



sealawyer said:


> Yes, but she is uder the influence of some crazy goats, so.......
> She is driving Special K krazy!!!





Epona142 said:


> I'm tempted to come murder you Fred....


Are you sure it the horse that's driving her Kcrazy???? :whatgoat: :crazy:

sorry but I'm in that ----->  mood at the moment :laugh:


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

I prefer to be present during this particular Miracle!!

Especially since mares are so much more delicate than goats. If something goes wrong, there's a narrow window to fix it sadly. Comes from humans using unnatural means to breed horses. Same with dogs really...but that's a whole 'nother debate!

She ate most of her hay. Will put the camera on before bed so I can peek at her from time to time.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Apple is dribbling a small amount of fluid from her vulva. Urine? Or mucus plug? Very grouchy, ignored the hay I gave her. Leaving her be for now, will check on her again soon.

Got to see updated pictures of Thunder (sire) and one of his new foals. The colt looks really good. Thunder (now a gelding) is really fading out to bay, beautiful dapples.

Apple's vulva seems puffy. I wrapped her tail last night, not very well I admit, and today Jetta pulled on it and pulled it off. Sigh. Brats.

If she's ok with it, I'll get pics later tonight.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Just generally uncomfortable tonight. Still ignoring her hay. Tensed, possibly contracted, while I was with her. Leaving her alone for the most part.


----------



## firelight27

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

I'd say she looks ready to go any time. That vulva is really long and relaxed. I think the nipples could fill out more, but horses are so unpredictable with their dang udders.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Shifting her weight back and forth, back and forth.

Still hasn't bothered to touch her hay. I'm sure she'll do this all night, keep me awake, then suddenly start chowing down at 4am. *eyeroll*


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Love her ninnies 

Hope she goes soon!


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

The waiting is awful!...I sure hope Apple has this foal soon and doesn't make you lose to much sleep! :laugh:


----------



## myfainters

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

She needs to have this foal soon or I'm going to start losing too much sleep!!!! LOL Where's that baby already??? if she has it during the day I hope you turn that camera on so we can ALL see!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Ugh, tired. Apple was agitated all night, tail swishing, shifting weight. Never progressed past that. Laid down a couple times to sleep. Udder was strutted and SO tight poor dear. *yawn*

If she appears to be in labor, or is dripping milk or waxing, I don't care how much the boys whine, camera will be on.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Just a couple candid pictures from this afternoon.




























And because she's pretty too!


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Apple sure looks like she's in no hurry. Hehehe. Both of your horses look good. :thumb:


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*










A noticeable difference in the udder from two nights ago, don't you agree?










Vulva, looser and there are wet spots on her bum, see them?


----------



## firelight27

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Plop that baby out dang it! We wanna SEE IT! Lol. Starting the wait for mine. She is at day 303 today but is already showing some big changes so I'll bet she goes around 320 but we all know mares are a thousand, million times worse then goats when it comes to being sneaky.


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

She sure looks bagged up. Have you checked to see what color her milk is lately?


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Teeny tiny beads of wax on the udder tonight. Getting closer.


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Getting closer for sure! :thumb:


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Only pic I got tonight, lots of thunder and rain.










Really no difference.


----------



## firelight27

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Her vulva looks like it is gaping a little at the bottom in your previous post. Her nipples don't look filled though although I have heard the udder is a poor indicator as mares aren't very consistent with them.


----------



## mrs. lam

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Went to the horse auction this past Saturday and someone brought a very preggo mare. She started dripping milk down her legs and then you could see the bubble.
Got the "owner" to untie her (he wasn't going to let her lay down) and move her to a private paddock. She had a pretty buckskin filly in less than an hour after that.
She was a nice looking bay. Don't know what she went for but the guy tried to sell them to us for 500. We would have gotten them but our fence still isn't finished. :sigh: Some days I wonder if it ever will.

Hope Apple has a safe delivery like this one did.

Gina


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

How sad mrs. lam!

Not much change in the Apple Moose. Udder fluid is getting tacky and she had tiny tiny wax beads again. But nothing else.


----------



## Robynlynn

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

I keep checking on her! Can't wait to see that little foal! :clap:


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Late last night the nipples were starting to fill. Picked off a couple of tiny tiny yellow wax beads. Fluid seemed cloudier than usual, it's now stickier, and the inside of the vulva was darker. Tomorrow is the accepted day 342.

Today the mare she was bred with foaled, haven't seen pics yet but it's a black colt that's likely going to grey out.


----------



## Bellafire Farm

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

:leap: Can't wait!!


----------



## firelight27

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Any time now!


----------



## Gumtree

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

come on apple....I wanna see it!!!!!


----------



## sealawyer

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN!HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN! HOLD IT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

You're terrible Fred. Don't you love me anymore?


----------



## Bellafire Farm

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Oh, Shame! How terrible of you Fred to make us wait! :ROFL:


----------



## lesserweevil

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

roflmao Fred !!!
LW


----------



## mrs. lam

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Fred,
You just ain't right! :ROFL:

Gina


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Not too much change. The nipples are filling on and off. Fluid is cloudier and not as salty, just about bland. Inside of her vulva earlier today was some veiny looking red. Very tiny amount. Dark red, like slightly old blood. Maybe mucus plug? It didn't smell.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

Lots of belly kicking this morning. Let her out and am keeping an eye on her. We're expecting rain of course...FINALLY!!! Hopefully it's more than a sprinkle.


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

...watch her have it in the middle of a huge rain storm! Lol.


----------



## iddybit acres

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*



Epona142 said:


> Lots of belly kicking this morning. Let her out and am keeping an eye on her. We're expecting rain of course...FINALLY!!! Hopefully it's more than a sprinkle.


If you wanted rain all you had to do is ask i could have sent you some =} LOL


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

We sure could use it. We literally have not had any rain this year. It's very scary. My grass isn't growing at all.

Apple is still wandering around grumpily, but the fluid in her udder has taken a jump from salty to completely bland.


----------



## lesserweevil

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

wow still nothing!

What is horse milk SUPPOSED to taste like? *scratches head*

I know I wouldn't have the guts to taste it, that's for sure 

LW


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Apple*

We have SOME waxing! Only a tiny bit, but since I picked off wax earlier, a GOOD SIGN. I may keep her in tomorrow, or only let her out for a little while when I can keep an eye on her.




























What she has right now is pre-colostrum, which isn't really milk. It starts off very salty, then bland, and when it turns sweet, you have colostrum. Regular mare's milk tastes quite sweet and heavy. Only tried it once...I detest milk honestly. LOL


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Starting to Wax*

Apple's butt is MUSH. Milk is cloudy and very sticky. Looks like the cam will be on full time now.

http://www.livestream.com/knsfarm

If you happen to see something happening and you're not sure if I'm aware, don't hesitate to call.

936-395-thirty-thirtytwo.

THANKS!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Starting to Wax*

Looks like rain so I pulled the cam for now. Sorry guys!


----------



## Itchysmom

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Starting to Wax*

Her belly still hasn't V'd yet, so I am thinking you still have some time. The discharge can happen weeks before she foals.

I can't remember...is this her first foal?


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Starting to Wax*

No it isn't, I believe she's had two or more foals before.

Not every mare V's. My friend's QH mare was a wide load up until delivery LOL. Oddly enough she V'ed earlier on and then the foal moved out of that position. I'd like to see her V though.


----------



## firelight27

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Starting to Wax*

Exciting!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Starting to Wax*

The inside of her vulva has the rusty red discharge again, much more. When I put her up this evening, cam will go back on, as long as the weather holds out


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Starting to Wax*










Apple. If your belly gets any lower, it will hit your knees. It's going to rain tonight and I feel crummy. Sounds like a good time to foal right?

Cam won't be on right now, supposed to rain right about..now. And again at 2am.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Starting to Wax*

We have "skim" milk tonight.


----------



## Gumtree

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Starting to Wax*

your getting popular apple 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Starting to Wax*

*giggles*

This is the biggest thread I've ever made I think. LOL!

Heading to bed, hopefully if she decides to get on with it, someone will be watching.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Starting to Wax*

Waxing slightly on both teats now instead of just that one. Still have skim milk.

Sigh...Apple. Would you just get ON with it??


----------



## lesserweevil

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Milk In*

awesome! and I have to go to bed soon waaahhh I want to see her foal!

if she's foaling will the webcam be on?

LW


----------



## CapriGem

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Milk In*

 Come on Apple!


----------



## CapriGem

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Milk In*

offline :sigh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Milk In*

She sure does look big! Soon?


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Milk In*

Sorry about earlier, we had a cam malfunction, but I sorted it out.

She SHOULD go soon. All the signs are there.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Milk In*

Colostrum now.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Milk In*

COME ON APPLE!!! LETS SEE THAT CUTIEPIE!!!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Milk In*

Been noticing lots of new behavior for her on cam tonight. Stretching her neck out and flehmen-ing. Just caught her pawing the ground too.

Occasionally she picks up a hing leg high, like she's cramping. Been doing that for a couple nights.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Milk In*

WOOOOOOO


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Milk In*

I can't believe she's still holding onto this foal! More waxing this morning at nearly 8am. Let's get on with it, Apple!! THANK YOU to all helping watch her.


----------



## lesserweevil

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Milk In*

oooh could be soon! I actually thought, logging in just now after work, that the baby would have been born while I was gone!
LW


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Milk In*

Okay Apple. You have wax. Your udder is so full you're getting swelling in front. Your milk is thick, absolutely opaque, and white. You're LOOSE. You have NO tailhead muscles. You've been pacing, pawing, belly kicking. I think it's time to get on with it.


----------



## lesserweevil

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Milk In*

yah seriously! what page is the cam on?
LW


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Milk In*

She really wants me near her. Respiration is up, she is restless, butt rubbing, kicking her belly. Doesn't really want to graze, she preferred being near me.










There was wax on both teats, picked one side off.





































Cam link: http://www.livestream.com/knsfarm


----------



## RPC

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Milk In*

I hope she goes soon. Now that all my does have kidded she is what I am waiting on LOL


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? Milk In*

10:45PM.










Dripping milk. Pacing pacing pacing, soft poo, butt rubbing.


----------



## Bellafire Farm

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? EarlyLabor/MilkDripping*

SOOOO cool!!!
She's SO agitated and pacing, kicking, stepping around... poor baby! but Cool too!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: How about a Foal Watch? EarlyLabor/MilkDripping*

BAY COLT BORN AT 1:50AM MAY 4TH

viewtopic.php?f=51&t=21299


----------

